

Get Married First, then Focus on your Career - AznHisoka
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/get-married-first-then-focus-on-your-career/

======
vertr07
[http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/terrorist.asp](http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/terrorist.asp)

